# 4k tv



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been lucky enough to buy a Panasonic 4K TV along with some other AV gear and I'm having it delivered and a 'Pro' setup early in Dec. I was wondering if anyone has or knows how to get hold of a 4K demo usb for the TV. If you notice in the larger electronic stores all the new (especially 4K) TV's have a USB stick in the back which has the 4K demo programs on it. Obviously there is very limited 4K content at the moment so though having this would be great to test my new purchase in my own lounge.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Could always pull the USB stick out of the back of one of the display TV's 

I saw one of the demos it was a porsche and the picture was unbelievable, my blu ray collection will be obselete soon!!

Theres a streaming service not sure which 1 that supports 4k, not sure how streaming would compare to file/disc tho


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RPC said:


> Could always pull the USB stick out of the back of one of the display TV's
> 
> I saw one of the demos it was a porsche and the picture was unbelievable, my blu ray collection will be obselete soon!!
> 
> Theres a streaming service not sure which 1 that supports 4k, not sure how streaming would compare to file/disc tho


Netflix offer a 4K service with limited content (as I understand) but you obviously need a subscription to their service and fibre optic broadband which I don't.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Even if you have a fibre connection it may not be up to the job. I heard that 4k streamed at about 100mbps.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Unless the optical (or whatever new..nano storage) media changes the 4K content is going to be sold on SSD drives. :doublesho


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Enjoy yourself!!

http://box.houkouonchi.jp/4k/

*edit* Taken from here


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

You could just hook up a PC if you're just wanting to test.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bound to be 4K porn by now!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

3D 4K voice activated porn. The future.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sure I read that there will be a new blu ray set for 4k but could be a couple of years away?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Really want one but doesn't seem enough viewing options out yet to warrant buying the TV :/ had my Panasonic a few years now and still looks better than anything in the shop ( except the 4k tvs )


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

The new standards have been announced for UHD BluRay, with the first kit likely some time next year. However there are plenty 4k TVs that either don't have HDMI V2.0 inputs, lack the codec support for certain 4k signals, or don't have HDCP2.2 etc. Most of these are implemented in hardware, so you'll not be able to upgrade the TV for compatibility, making your new TV incompatible. So you need to be careful when buying 4k right now and probably best advised to wait a little longer until all of the specs get finalised and you can be sure you don't get caught out.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

By the time there is enough 4K content to warrant buying a 4K TV, the manufacturers will be launching something else. I quite fancy a new TV but I'm holding back buying a TV that can't be used to its full potential. Blu-ray and HDTV seemed to coincide with each other but 4K seems to have been forgotten about.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

To be fair most 1080p Blu-ray content looks absolutely stunning upscaled on a 4K TV so assuming you have Blu-ray, revisit some movies you haven't seen for a while on the new set and enjoy!

We have a Sony 4K set and watching Blu-ray movies like Pacific Rim, The Dark Knight, Inception etc are absolutely jaw dropping. It really does smack you in the face.

Don't be tempted by some of the cheaper 4K sets currently in the shops (less than £700), as they generally won't have the HEVC codec capabilities for future content. Its a false economy.

Which Panasonic set did you go for?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just looked and didn't realise how cheap they are now, last time I looked they were like £2500+


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

lofty said:


> By the time there is enough 4K content to warrant buying a 4K TV, the manufacturers will be launching something else. I quite fancy a new TV but I'm holding back buying a TV that can't be used to its full potential. Blu-ray and HDTV seemed to coincide with each other but 4K seems to have been forgotten about.


It's called 8k and it's already on the horizon!

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/forget-4k-lgs-98-inch-8k-tv-window-future-weve-waiting/


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm waiting for Microsoft to release there projector surround tv thing, looks great for games


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Clancy said:


> I'm waiting for Microsoft to release there projector surround tv thing, looks great for games


Any links for this??


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> Any links for this??


Will have a dig around, saw it a while back but heard something recently , I know there's a few YouTube videos


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That's the one I saw a while back, heard something recently about them still working on it so hopefully it will be released fairly soon. Looks like kinetic may have a use after all


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there any finer purchase for a man than a new TV? I think not. It's definately a man thing


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

We've just ordered a Samsung 65" curved 4K Tv and I now have the agony of waiting 2-3 weeks for delivery.
The picture did look might fine in the shop and the curve should work well for us as there's only the 2 of us and our seats are directly in front of the TV. The smart functions seem a lot smoother than our current TV which is about 3 years old and we may actually be able to use it to it's full potential now.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Which TV did you go for Mitch?
I've got the AX802 and have a stick full of 4k content if you need some 

Nick


----------

